

Poll: How much of a salary cut would/do you take to work remotely? - atiffany

I currently work remotely for a yearly salary &gt; $100k, but a friend recently told me I could be making twice that if I joined his company in San Francisco.  It got me thinking, but even though I love San Francisco and spend about half my time there anyway, it would take more than a $100k&#x2F;year salary increase for me to go to an office every day.  The actual number it would take for me to do that would be about an extra $200k&#x2F;year.<p>If you currently work remotely, how much would take for you to go back to the office?<p>If you work in an office, how much of a pay cut would you take to be 100% remote?
======
kfullert
I work remotely and it would require at least a 100% pay-rise for me to work
in the office every day

~~~
redspark
Exactly, I am more efficient working remotely __and not dealing with the BS,
so I am not sure what it would take, but the result would not be worth it for
the company hiring me.

Why do so many operate under the assumption that remote workers are a
handicap?

 __I have a separate dedicated office building, and don 't work from my
bedroom, living room, etc.

